# Planning Dust Collection System



## deadherring (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello,
I have been building up my shop and am now ready to get a serious dust collection system going. I currently have:
• Grizzly G0690 table saw
• Chop Saw
• Tabletop jointer
• Planer
• Router table

This is my first time doing a project like this and I was hoping I could get some input on do's and dont's.

The DC will be located in the next room. It will be 22 feet from the DC to the shop, then I'll split the run and it will be another 10 feet to the each set of machines.

For that distance Grizzly recommended the G0443: http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0443 which is 1 1/2 HP, 1025 CFM.

My research showed some people use PVC and some use metal. I was leaning toward PVC. Any opinions? If I decide on PVC I've seen that there are different kinds of PVC. Some recommended using the Sewer and Drain pipe?

I was going to do 6" runs and reduce down to each machine? Are there considerations for making sure components will fit together such as the PVC to the machines/blast gates? Is the sequence: 6"run->4" reducer->blast gate->4" pipe->machine?

How should the runs be connected? Some have said don't glue so that things can be moved around if necessary? Should screws be used? What hangers should be used to mount the pipe to the ceiling?

If I want to drop extra runs and cap them for future expansion is there a cap I can get for the pipe?

Where is the best place to buy additional components such as reducers, blast gates etc?

Sorry for all the questions-if anyone has a great source such as a blog post or video for how to put this system together please let me know, I've looked around online and have found bits and pieces but nothing comprehensive.

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Nathan,

My initial thoughts:

- I think the dust collector that they identified does not have enough umph for your application. Those are some long runs, and I'm concerned that in your longest runs you won't be able to maintain adequate air velocity through 6" ducts, which will cause dust and debris to build up. I tried a 1.5 HP DC in my shop and ran into that problem. I'd be thinking something in the 3 HP range. 
- I'd also check with a couple other dust collection companies to see what they would recommend. 
- PVC vs. Metal. I like PVC because I can get it cheaply in my area and I like working with it. You'll like it if you can find good thin walled S&D 6" in your area but it's not always available. Schedule 40 is too heavy. Metal is great as well. 
- Gluing PVC is not necessary. Use screws on your vertical runs so that the pipe doesn't separate. 1 screw per joint is probably adequate. 2 at most. Dont caulk. Your air loss will be so minimal that it won't matter.
- "If I want to drop extra runs and cap them for future expansion is there a cap I can get for the pipe?" yes. These are available for both 6" and 4" PVC

Here are a couple articles that I have written that you might reference as you put together your design:

This one talks about ducting:
http://www.wwgoa.com/d-o-g-simple-approach-for-dust-collection-ducting%EF%BB%BF/

This one talks about connecting to tools:
http://www.wwgoa.com/hooking-up-your-tools-for-better-dust-collection/


----------

